# Shas O kais Conversion Log



## Warpetrie (May 1, 2009)

I made this conversion for the Conversion contest and I thought that i would share how i made this dude and what i when threw to come out with the final result 
there will be mostly pictures of the different steps and things that i did 








































































































































It seems that i stoped taking pictures at this point so ill show you the finnal product 









































all my videos that i made on YouTube can be found here 



 
I hope that you like this conversion and support me by voting for submission # 26! thanks 
^_^ 

-Warpetrie


----------



## jimmyhoppityhop (Aug 10, 2009)

looks pretty kool, the base is awesome


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

a little disappointing that all the big pics are the unpainted model and the only painted pic is the smallest, I demand bigger painted pics


----------

